

Ask HN: Good iPad apps for children to help with learning? - dsyph3r

I introduced my niece to Angry birds on the iPad today, which she loved and picked up really quick. I started looking for other apps to help with teaching, specifically Maths and English but couldn't find anything good.<p>Does anyone know of good iPad apps (free of paid) that are aimed at children (age 4-10) that could help with learning?
======
gizbot
DragonBox. It's a game of match and eliminate symbols according to some basic
rules, e.g., remove the same from each side. Usually around level 12 is when
you realize the rules are algebra.

~~~
dsyph3r
Thanks, this looks really great. Will definitely check this out.

------
adelz
<http://www.gazziliworld.com> have some great educational games

------
kateho
[shameless plug]

We build collaborative educational games on the iPad. You should check out
Equator ([https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/equator-2-player-problem-
sol...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/equator-2-player-problem-
solving/id550498003)).

------
danibx
I don't have specific apps to recommend right now. But you can find children
apps reviews at these sites:

<http://momswithapps.com/> <http://childrenstech.com/>

------
wilinglearner
search maddie and matt on the apple store. its free

